# PETITION FOR KERNEL



## andrewjt19 (Oct 27, 2011)

So I'm not entirely sure if I'm allowed to do this per forum rules but figured I would try it and see what happens. _**I'M REQUESTING EVERYONE WHO IS INTERESTED IN SEEING ICS PORTED OVER TO THE CHARGE (per the incredible work of imnuts and his team) TO EITHER LIKE/OR MAKE A COMMENT IN PETITION FOR SAMSUNG (whoever or however it is to be released or created due to missing code) TO RELEASE THE PROPER KERNEL TO IMNUTS AND HIS TEAM FOR ICS TO BE FULLY BOOTABLE ON THE CHARGE.**_ Like I said it might be to no avail but if they see that there's people or are willing to see more development done and people who are willing to still buy their products, they should help out by helping their customers (and obviously the devs). This work can all be followed at imnuts original post found here and his status found here Let's show our support for the last developer who has pledged any of his valued time for continued development for the Droid Charge! Hurray for imnuts


----------



## dxblade (Jun 18, 2011)

i Definitely support this


----------



## Mike331 (Dec 6, 2011)

Would love to see this go through. If Samsung can't get it done we should have the option to do it on our own. Give the man what he needs to get it done!


----------



## futurejohn (Sep 18, 2011)

It would be amazing if Samsung would actually do this. They're obviously not interested in getting the update done themselves so what harm could come of letting some hackers do it?


----------



## Michael Ray (Sep 23, 2011)

futurejohn said:


> It would be amazing if Samsung would actually do this. They're obviously not interested in getting the update done themselves so what harm could come of letting some hackers do it?


I'm sure you intended to type *Developers *instead of hackers. Right?


----------



## adm746 (Dec 6, 2011)

+1

Similar action has been taken in the past...but a dev (mkasick) beat samsung to the punch. 

Might be worth getting in contact with them to see how it _began_ to play out, or maybe we should just contact mkasick lol


----------



## scamish76 (Oct 21, 2011)

Samsung has already stated that they will only push out a patch that contains a few ICS features and not the full update. The reason is due to touchwiz.


----------



## superwrench1 (Jun 14, 2011)

My 2 pennies worth: any way to further development on this phone is something I'm in favor of. If there is a way to help, just let me know and I'll be in!

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## SuperJon (Jul 2, 2011)

Please, please, please samsung. Please aid our developers in their hard work to better our experience. We may be a small group, but one that will always buy more android products. Please help.


----------



## andrewjt19 (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks to each of your for your support, spread the word, lets get as many people on board as possible. We have a great phone and a fantastic Dev working for us.. I will show my gratitude by thanking each of you..


----------



## cmason249 (Dec 13, 2011)

Add me to the petition.


----------



## Dance Pony (Sep 5, 2011)

sign me up


----------



## king nothing (Dec 7, 2011)

I support this thread and imnuts all the way!! Let's find a way to make this happen


----------



## wickedone (Sep 25, 2011)

Can someone post an email for the Samsung representative that has been communicating this nonsense. If we're going to do a social media campaign, where will we target? A twitter account, facebook page? Let's make sure that we all post to the same place to maximize the impact.


----------



## wickedone (Sep 25, 2011)

I just saw this on Twitter from imnuts:

[email protected]*SamsungJohn* it's great that you offered to look into the DROID Charge kernel source, it would be even better if you provided feedback...


----------



## jstevenett (Aug 18, 2011)

+1 count me in!


----------



## king nothing (Dec 7, 2011)

imnuts has been trying to communicate with @*SamsungJohn* on twitter but no response yet. Have people been in touch (email, facebook, etc) with Samsung for other phones? We could just piggy back off those contacts.


----------



## andrewjt19 (Oct 27, 2011)

wickedone said:


> imnuts has been trying to communicate with @*SamsungJohn* on twitter but no response yet. Have people been in touch (email, facebook, etc) with Samsung for other phones? We could just piggy back off those contacts.


THIS IS A GREAT IDEA- NONE OF US HERE ARE TRYING TO TELL SAMSUNG THAT WE WON'T BUY THEIR PRODUCT, WE JUST WANT THEM TO WORK WITH THE DEVELOPMENT COMMUNITY AND AID THE WISHES OF THEIR CURRENT AND FUTURE CUSTOMERS. IF SOMEONE CAN FIND CONTACT INFORMATION, MAYBE WE GET THROUGH THAT WAY- I POSTED THIS THREADS LINK ON @SAMSUNGJOHN S TWITTER, BUT LET'S COME UP WITH SOMETHING.

A side note, my wife has the Droid Incredible and I recently was able to flash ICS (ported over to the Incredible thanks to Kushdeck and his work found in XDA) and just to keep our eyes on the prize, it works amazing and is wicked fast. Even for the Alpha version, it is super stable. I know imnuts can do this- he's done some amazing work with nothing so far and he can do this. Just a reminder to all and for me as well, lets show our gratitude by donating to the cause; to imnuts and his team.


----------



## juiced718 (Aug 20, 2011)

Yea ics!

Droid Charge SCH-I510
InfinityROM GB
v6supercharged
!vroom!


----------



## Cruiserdude (Jun 23, 2011)

Definitely consider me a part of whatever efforts are being made to have this issue resolved. I have also tweeted at various Samsung twitter accounts, but doubt any communication sent to a customer support email would get any consideration. We need to figure out exactly who to target, and do so in a civil and informed manner. From what I understand, the source is basically complete (minus proprietary modules), but the config file needed to build the kernel doesn't work. I don't know whether this is technically in violation of the GPL or not, as the source of any Linux-derived work may in fact be complete. However, it certainly goes against the nature of the GPL, since the intent is to allow further collaboration, tweaking, improving, etc, and that requires the ability to actually build a working binary from the source.

I doubt its intentional, but it does seem rather odd that no one within the company took the time to test the released source to make sure it actually builds and boots. Just seems like a case of a company dev trying to get home early, the project being signed off, and no one wanting to take the time now to address the issue. But we need to continue trying to inform a knowledgeable individual, specifically that this *hinders their claimed support of the development community,* and at least *goes against the nature of the GPL*, if not the actual technical wording. It may go against that as well though, hopefully someone with more experience can define that for sure. Let's post any updates, progress, or further contact info we get as it develops, so this can remain an organized effort. PLEASE remember to be professional with this though, idle threats of not buying future Samsung devices is childish and completely ineffective.


----------



## jt1134 (Jun 9, 2011)

Heh, I fixed it









The config was good but Samsung messed with the kernel extraversion (which they REALLY should not have done), and undid the change when they released the source code. This caused ALL of the kernel modules not to load.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## glsteve (Sep 4, 2011)

jt1134 said:


> Heh, I fixed it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love you

PS no ****


----------



## andrewjt19 (Oct 27, 2011)

jt1134 said:


> Heh, I fixed it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks again to all for your support. I agree with cruiserdude that idle threats are useless especially since we are dealing with a mult billion dollar company. In all actuality, the title is misleading too, this isn't really a petition to ban Samsung but a plea to please cooperate with the devs... Lets do keep this all professional and any information is welcomed.


----------



## jt1134 (Jun 9, 2011)

glsteve said:


> PS no ****


:'(

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## andrewjt19 (Oct 27, 2011)

jt1134 said:


> :'(
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Hey bro. Saw your tweet, is it actually working?


----------



## rll6fd (Jan 7, 2012)

jt1134 said:


> :'(
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## rll6fd (Jan 7, 2012)

Sorry, didn't mean to post just that.. That made me lol


----------



## glsteve (Sep 4, 2011)

jt1134 said:


> :'(
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


lol


----------



## MrMakeIt (Aug 14, 2011)

Occupy Samsung!

Much respect for the devs working on ICS for the Charge. I can't afford a Nexus off contract... but I can afford a donation to help the cause!

Do the devs have a donation link, specifically for their time & effort on ICS development?

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## andrewjt19 (Oct 27, 2011)

MrMakeIt said:


> Occupy Samsung!
> 
> Much respect for the devs working on ICS for the Charge. I can't afford a Nexus off contract... but I can afford a donation to help the cause!
> 
> ...


Yes, if you go on their respective profiles, there is usually a link to a Paypal on their profile pages. Most of then are on other forums too like xda so if you can't find a Paypal link on their profiles here try there. Thats what I did.... I owe them too.... Thanks ya'll.


----------



## kbucksot (Oct 27, 2011)

100% behind this.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------

